# JL 10W7-3 in 1.19cuft



## jasonflair50 (Feb 2, 2016)

I had a refurb/reafomed JL10W7-3 in the grey and red wedge box ported. it was running off a jbl bp1200.1. it sounded great, but the box was too big and a pain in the neck to move around. so i made a smaller box to fit in my f150 2013 screw. i can fold all the seats down in the back and 2 people can sit comfortably. the box is 1.19cuft, but i like it better than the jl wedge ported. anybody else experience the same? i figured i would give up some boom, but it sounds and feels the same or even better. the curve is flatter in winisd and i used 1lb of polyfill in the box. the jl was 16 yeas old this march and it is a really good sub. any suggestions on crossover points and tuning suggestions? right now it is 80hz.


----------



## EvAnA (Aug 20, 2012)

What you're describing sounds accurate, the JL spec ported boxes are a little peaky IMO.

Were you running an infrasonic filter with the ported box? If not there's a chance there could of been some over-excursion at times which is no longer the case in the sealed box. That could be part of a perceived "better sound" now.

Physical placement inside the vehicle also makes a huge difference, are you comparing the enclosures in the same location/firing direction?

80hz is a fine good starting point, you can play around with that.


----------



## jasonflair50 (Feb 2, 2016)

no subsonic filter. placement has changed. currently down firing the w7. i like it wayyyy better.


----------



## Garcbomber (May 26, 2017)

How are you getting enough depth, I know F series has more room under the seats but didn't think they had enough for a DUb7. Any photos? 
Also, what vehicle was the wedge box in?


----------



## jasonflair50 (Feb 2, 2016)

wedge was in the same f150. it is a center console style similar to this one off youtube made by subthump. they dont offer this version currently. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0qS6ov8HCM id take a pic, but it is not carpeted and looks awful right now. it only fits slightly under the rear seat. there is a guy on here making two w7 fit under his f150 rear seat. looks killer.


----------

